# Grinding... without a grinder?



## Yeah (Jul 16, 2007)

Any easy ways to grind up your bud without a grinder. This shit obviously wasn't cured right. But are there any creative ways to grind it up. I'm tire of thinking.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 16, 2007)

your fingers


----------



## Yeah (Jul 16, 2007)

I get sweaty hands man. It's not enjoyable.


----------



## Don Ganja (Jul 16, 2007)

Littles Scissors.


----------



## Yeah (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, good idea. I just grabbed some scissors and a metal spatula.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Jul 16, 2007)

those coffee grinder things that you plug into the wall are cool. i guess technically that would still be a grinder though...


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 20, 2007)

mortar n pestle.


----------



## Cst4r (Jul 30, 2007)

just get a peice of wax paper put it in the middle and smash it


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 31, 2007)

i like the coffee grinder tho. 

maybe an electric chopper (like for veggies)


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 31, 2007)

Go raid your grammas kitchen man. you'll find somethin


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

put it in you butt and squeeze

Dont forget it either!


----------



## shwamie (Aug 16, 2007)

ya raid grandma! just make sure to clean that weed otta her grinder, dont want G-ma gettin high! she might like it lol.


----------



## Pool (Aug 16, 2007)

Big chef knife, cutting board. Dice that shit. Works, even on wet.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Aug 16, 2007)

4train2wreck0 said:


> those coffee grinder things that you plug into the wall are cool. i guess technically that would still be a grinder though...


don't do this if you like rolling joints or blunts...it turns your weed into powder


----------



## Bieri (Aug 16, 2007)

I heard recently from a friend that grinding it in a blender also "filters" it using the centrifuge qualities of it? Does it actually work like this? Because putting it through my lil hand grinder and it's filter is not very effective in my opinion.


----------



## Pool (Aug 16, 2007)

Bieri said:


> I heard recently from a friend that grinding it in a blender also "filters" it using the centrifuge qualities of it? Does it actually work like this? Because putting it through my lil hand grinder and it's filter is not very effective in my opinion.


What are you asking exactly? There's no filter in a blender, and what do you mean by "centrifuge qualities"?


----------



## Bieri (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, it spins the ground weed around at a very high speed inside the blender/grinder. He claims that the crystals broken off from the rough grinding stick to the side somehow and seperate them from the plant material. This leaves just the thc on the side, so it filtered it right? Just wondering if this actually works, because my hand grinder sucks : (


----------



## Yeah (Aug 16, 2007)

It works for making hash. You put ice water in with your plant material and blend it and it breaks off the crystals. Then you filter out the leaves and you have a little bit of hash.

Although I've never tried it, I wouldn't recommend using a blender for your bud. seems like theres a lot of places to hide inside of a blender.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Aug 16, 2007)

Bieri said:


> Well, it spins the ground weed around at a very high speed inside the blender/grinder. He claims that the crystals broken off from the rough grinding stick to the side somehow and seperate them from the plant material. This leaves just the thc on the side, so it filtered it right? Just wondering if this actually works, because my hand grinder sucks : (


yeah i got a shitload of keif off the on the inside of the grinder...same works with a glass blender that has been in the freezer for a while


----------

